# Meatballs and sausages my way.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I took some meatball-meatloaf mixture and canned some meatballs in pasta sauce (homemade sauce folks) and also made some fresh pork breakfast sausages, I use my jerky kit to make the links, freeze them and then cut them to size, steam them and put them in a freezer bag for later use, I have eliminated all the chemicals and over salting involved .Fresh pork, your favorite basic spices or I sometimes add Chinese 5 spice mix with fresh ginger for an oriental taste which adds a especial flavor to any oriental meal. 







:beercheer:


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

....food porn...

frickin meatballs n sausage...mumm....

...lol!! 

special sauce for dippin....ooooh....

sorry..well ..not really...!

it does sound really good tho..

:2thumb:


----------

